
These Futuristic Car Tires Never Go Flat - prostoalex
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/futuristic-car-tires-never-go-flat/
======
julienferrere
Are the huge companies in the tire industry going to let this happen or can we
expect some lobbying so these tires won't be in accordance with regulations ?

